# BItch spay scar looks sore



## mindymoo (Jul 5, 2009)

Had my 10 month old pup spayed last week, everything has gone well and she has seemed to be back to her usual self but tonight she seems real lethargic and round her scar seems quite red and a little swollen, Im presuming it is normal for a little swelling?? Should I contact vets and see if they will give me antibiotics???

Thanks m x


----------



## findley (Jan 8, 2010)

If you can get her back to the vets it would be good. They will give you antibiotics if necessary. If you cannot get her back to the vets bathe the wound with a pint of warm water with a teaspoon of salt. Pat the wound dry. Keep her quiet and do not let her lick the wound. I hope this helps.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2010)

Vets are a must I think.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I would think the wound should continue to improve, if it's got worse again then the vet's would be the best option just to be on the safe side.


----------



## mindymoo (Jul 5, 2009)

I have put her in her bed tonight with her collar back on and a blanky on her, will try bathing it tomorrow if the vet thinks this is ok and see how it goes, if they think she should have antibiotics I will go get them but as we havevno car at minute it costs me £20 just for taxi there and back 

Thanks so much for your replies guys much appreciated, if you can think of anything else thats great xx


----------



## the melster (Mar 20, 2010)

Bo has stitches in at the mo after being spayed and she is quite swollen around the wound .. it looks a bit like a hernia TBH. I have been back to the vets twice and was told that as long as she was lively and there was no redness or the swelling was not hard, not to worry. I think I would definately take her to the vets myself if there is redness. Hope she feels better soon.


----------



## mindymoo (Jul 5, 2009)

The redness (swelling) is squishy not hard and she doesnt flinch or whine when i touched it, think the collar is a defo must for tonight though...poor lil mite I feel so awful seeing her like this


----------



## Emraa (Jun 4, 2009)

When Bella was spayed the vet said to take her back if the wound looked sore or felt hot. I would definately take her in and get it checked out. Better safe than sorry!


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

I would have to agree and suggest visiting the vet. When my girl was spayed we went 2 times for a checkup before we had the stiches out.


----------



## mindymoo (Jul 5, 2009)

Called the vets this morning and they said that it was okay to clean wound with salt water (which she seemed to love..my dog not the vet lol) also advised to go in today so they can have a wee look at it...will let you know what happens....:frown:


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2010)

mindymoo said:


> Called the vets this morning and they said that it was okay to clean wound with salt water (which she seemed to love..my dog not the vet lol) also advised to go in today so they can have a wee look at it...will let you know what happens....:frown:


Fingers crossed that it is just the stitches pulling


----------



## mindymoo (Jul 5, 2009)

Ok lil one been to vets, was thoroughly violated with a rectal thermometer lol and found to have a wee temperature and infection. They have swopped the collar that she had on as they think she was still able to get to the wound with it on.

She is on antibiotics for 7 days and then back in for a check up on the 11th, poor lil mite I feel so guilty having put her through all this but had to be done eh...thanks for all your comments will keep you all informed xx


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Sorry to hear she has had a set back but at least you have got to the bottom (sorry lil one) of it and the antibiotics will soon have her back to rights. Hope its all onwards and upwards now :thumbup:


----------



## mindymoo (Jul 5, 2009)

I actually think shes sulking lol but then so would I if a stranger snuck up on me and stuck a thermometer where the sun doesnt shine :lol:

Shes pretty much been in her bed all day but has had water and kibble so fingers crossed she may feel a bit better in morn xx


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

How is she today - any better ?


----------



## mindymoo (Jul 5, 2009)

Well I cleaned her up last night and the antibiotics are working a treat cos the swelling has gone right down, looked quite messy though. I am leaving the collar on all the time now apart from when she goes wee wees, its so funny when she has collar on she looks sorry for herself and wont move from her bed and as soon as its off she is like her noraml self - good sign I hope!!!

Thanks so much for asking x


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Great to hear she is on the mend. The collar must be awful but it wont be forever - not long now I would imagine :thumbup:


----------



## madferrit* (Sep 17, 2009)

Aww glad to hear it's healing better and she's doing well.
Will be getting Izzy done in a couple of months but i'm dreading it!! Not nice to see them looking so sorry for themselves!
keep us updated as to how she gets on


----------



## mindymoo (Jul 5, 2009)

Little miss is back to her normal self, antibiotics have defo done the trick..but GOD what an awful thing to go through to see ur wee hairy babies in pain and upset...she is back at vets tomorrow for a final checkup and think it will be ok because the scar is healing lovely now.. :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2010)

Good news :thumbup:


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Glad to hear she is much better:thumbup:


----------

